# Hypothetical Types



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

This is now the thread for discussion on "types" such as sound, light or whatever.

discuss as you wish.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I remember having light and heal type pokemon in fake games of mine xD

And, in my older fake series, i also had 'cosmic' and 'dream'. Which were mainly types for the main legendaries of those games :P


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 18, 2020)

i used to be a big fan of the light type, but i think between fairy, electric, and normal it's not really necessary anymore.
i'm not sure what types i'd add.  i haven't seen any fake types that made me go "oh that's smart!" in a long time.  i guess maybe i'd like some renaming of types, like flying -> wind/air, or grass -> plant.
the fan-made gaiien pokédex has some derivative types like crystal types and toxic types and whatnot which is kind of a neat idea but i'm not sure i'd put it in my own work—i think it strays too far from the main vibe of pokémon for me.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 18, 2020)

Ehh... sound and light is the only other types i'd go to personally.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2020)

Personally I have never been a fan of alternative types, though I was excited by the idea of triple-typed 'mons. Once I created a chandelier fakemon (before Chandelure; I was inspired by a chandelier at my grandparents') that was grass/ghost/steel, which I now realize is Basically Dhelmise.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 18, 2020)

ah yeah i do like stuff that makes type a bit more fluid, like steelworker/freeze dry/flying press


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2020)

Honestly the thing about Pokemon is that its type structure is getting a little old and creaky (I mean for Pete's sake it's almost 30) and there's not a lot of ways they can give types fluidity without absolutely crushing other types.

I remembered going over Flying Press to see if there was some 'mon it could hit for 8x damage, and it can't. hit for supereffective damage on more than 1 type at a time. I feel a lot of type fluidity is locked behind those concerns.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 18, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> and there's not a lot of ways they can give types fluidity without absolutely crushing other types.


I feel like sound type could balance out fairy and steel types from being too Overpowered.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2020)

Ooh, how'd you think the sound type would work?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 19, 2020)

*Sound Type*

Weak to: Normal (because the most simple of things can disrupt noises), Dragon (aaaah Dragons!!! so why not?)
Strong to: Fairy (I dunno, try screaming at a hatterene/cutiefly/clefable and see how that goes for you), Steel (some noises can totally DESTROY metal and steeel), Water (idk why not)
Immune to: NOTHING


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2020)

One of my favorite gag types i've come up with is a SWEETS type, which is basicly a type for all the sugary junky themed stuff pokemon xP

Had to mention that. Probably pops up in my head every now and then cos I am so girly lol


----------



## haneko (Jun 2, 2020)

I wouldn't mind bird-type returning, though I don't know how it would be any different to flying.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 5, 2020)

Maybe bird type could be the resulting type combination of normal and flying, i.e. a bird monotype = a normal-flying dual-type. That way you could do triple types without having to add a third type (e.g a steam type that is fire/water, or a marsh type that is water/ground).


----------

